# achat d'imprimante : epson ou hp?



## joeldu18cher (31 Juillet 2010)

j'ai le choix entre *Epson Stylus SX515W et HP photosmart sans fil ... toutes deux sont wifi etc .  
à quelle marque peut on faire le plus confiance ? durabilité? cout d'usage ? performances ? la fnac est plutot epson , que choisir est plutot hp ..:rose:
merci 
*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Août 2010)

La question du choix d'une imprimante et d'une marque plutôt qu'une autre est récurrente sur ce forum. 

Fais une recherche : tu trouveras des réponses.


----------



## divoli (1 Août 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> j'ai le choix entre *Epson Stylus SX515W et HP photosmart sans fil ... toutes deux sont wifi etc .
> à quelle marque peut on faire le plus confiance ? durabilité? cout d'usage ? performances ? la fnac est plutot epson , que choisir est plutot hp ..:rose:
> merci
> *



Perso, j'ai dégagé Epson. Ses drivers sont généralement pourris, et elle a une sale politique concernant les cartouches d'encre générique (rupture de la garantie, mauvaise gestion du niveau d'encre, etc...), et bien évidemment les cartouches Epson sont hors de prix. Niveau rapport qualité / prix, et coût à l'usage, ce n'est pas ce qui se fait de mieux.

J'ai eu l'occasion à plusieurs reprises d'utiliser une HP Photosmart (mais pas le modèle wifi), c'est une bonne imprimante multi-fonction, avec un rapport qualité / prix plus favorable et plus économique à l'usage. Par contre, je ne sais pas si c'est spécifique à HP ou si c'est comme cela sur toutes les imprimantes modernes (ou alors c'est moi qui n'est pas trouvé), mais il n'est pas possible de lancer des maintenances autrement que via l'ordinateur. 

Perso, ma préférence va plutôt à Canon, qui propose d'excellents produits, mais bon...

Jette un coup d'oeil sur le site Les Numériques, il présente régulièrement les différentes imprimantes multi-fonction. La HP Photosmart wifi est présentée ici.


----------



## alpboy (3 Août 2010)

Je possède aussi un hp photosmart non wifi. Mon choix s'est posé sur cette machine car, en cas d'encrassage d'une tête d'impression, il me faut juste changer de cartouche au lieu de devoir tout laver, etc.
De plus, et lorsque j'ai eu un problème avec une cartouche, j'ai contacté hp et j'en ai reçu...2 quelques jours plus tard en remplacement. Donc TRES satisfait du SAV.
Voilou


----------



## djio101 (3 Août 2010)

C'est clair, oublie Epson. Les têtes se bouchent très vite, et si t'es plus sous garantie, c'est pour ta pomme. J'ai bousillé 3 imprimantes (3 !!) Epson en 1-ne les utilisant pas assez souvent (quand je prenais des cartouches Epson tellement chères que j'économisais les impressions) 2-voulant prendre des cartouches génériques qui ont bloqué l'imprimante (Epson fait son possible pour vendre ses propres cartouches)...

Depuis 5 ans, j'ai une petite laser Brother HL-2030, ok c'est du noir et blanc (mais m'en fous, je suis prof et mes tirages sont de toute façon photocopiés en noir et blanc), mais au moins elle ne coûte cher ni à l'achat ni au niveau des consommables.

Ps : et si la Fnac est plutôt Epson, c'est qu'il y a anguille sous roche...


----------



## laf (3 Août 2010)

Perso, je suis totalement lassé, pour ne pas dire autre chose de ces imprimantes jet d'encre où il faut changer sans arrêt des cartouches hors de prix (quelle que soit la marque). De plus, je ne suis pas satisfait de la qualité d'impression.

Je réfléchis à une laser multifonction couleur. Quelqu'un a des idées là dessus?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Août 2010)

Comparatif d'imprimantes laser (mise à jour de juin 2010), en complément du lien donné par Divoli plus haut :

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/comparatif-imprimantes-laser-article-486.html

Un bémol aux critiques sur les Epson : les problèmes rencontrés ne sont pas spécifiques à cette marque, mais caractéristiques des imprimantes à jet d'encre en général (risque d'encrassage, coût élevé des consommables). Les Epson sont bien notées dans les comparatifs d'imprimantes couleur haute qualité.

Pour les multifonctions, les Canon Pixma semblent un peu au-dessus du lot.


----------



## daffyb (3 Août 2010)

J'ai une canon qui ne tourne qu'avec des encres génériques. Je l'utilise peu et ça fait 5 ans que je l'ai. Zéro soucis. C'est une pixma ip3000


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Août 2010)

Non.

L'encrassage des buses est vraiment une spécialité Epson. Une tradition et une calamité de cette marque qui fait par ailleurs des scanner excellents.

Une fois Epson, pas deux.


----------



## daffyb (3 Août 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Non.
> 
> L'encrassage des buses est vraiment une spécialité Epson. Une tradition et une calamité de cette marque qui fait par ailleurs des scanner excellents.
> 
> Une fois Epson, pas deux.


héhé j'ai un scanner epson et une imprimante canon :love:
malin le canard


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Août 2010)

Les problèmes d'encrassage de buses des Epson, je confirme. C'est une vrai plaie, à tel point que j'ai fini par aller voir ailleurs (après en avoir "usé" 2).

Pendant presque 3 ans, j'ai utilisé dans un cadre professionnel des jet d'encre HP. Avec ces imprimantes, on n'a jamais eu ce problème. Par contre les logiciels HP sont pourris.

Et depuis presque 2 ans, j'ai une Canon MP600R. Pour l'instant, aucun problème et à tous points de vue, c'est la meilleure imprimante que j'ai eu jusqu'à présent.

Donc à choisir entre Epson, HP et Canon, c'est Canon que je recommande.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h04 ----------




daffyb a dit:


> héhé j'ai un scanner epson et une imprimante canon :love:
> malin le canard



C'est vrai que les scanners Epson sont bons.

Du moins celui que j'ai eu, un Perfection 610, qui tournait comme un moulin. Je l'ai vendu pour acheter une imprimante multfonction.

Et depuis, je suis accroc à ces imprimantes là. Donc en changeant de marque pour l'imprimante, j'ai aussi changé de marque pour le scanner.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Août 2010)

Selon une enquête faite en mai 2010 auprès de 11000 consommateurs néo-zélandais, Canon, Dell, HP et Epson sont en tête en termes de fiabilité pour les imprimantes (toutes catégories : laser, multifonctions, jet d'encre) *; suivent Brother, Fuji Xerox, Lexmark et Samsung, avec un taux de panne supérieur à la moyenne de l&#8217;ensemble des marques prises en compte (% de machines ayant dû être renvoyées en réparation). En termes de taux de satisfaction des utilisateurs, Canon a également la première place, suivi de HP, Brother, Fuji Xerox et Epson. Samsung, Lexmark et Dell ferment la marche. 95 % des utilisateurs d&#8217;une imprimante Canon affirment qu&#8217;ils en rachèteraient volontiers une autre.

Source : http://www.consumer.org.nz/reports/printer-reliability/what-we-found (accès payant).


----------



## pas cnrv (3 Août 2010)

Bonjour;

J'ai une HP Photosmart multifonction depuis 3 ans.

Fonctionnement de la machine correcte; enfin je veux dire par là qu'elle fournit le travail qu'on attend d'elle.

L'envers du décor:
 - le service client HP (probablement décentralisé dans un pays émergent) est une catastrophe

 - le prix de cartouches est prohibitif. Je n'ai pas essayé les cartouche générique. Seul constat, lorsque je remplace une cartouche la machine reconnait bien que la cartouche est bien d'origine HP. J'en arrive à me demander si le gestionnaire des cartouches, interne à l'imprimante, ne serait pas paramétrer pour boucher les buses exprès lorsque la cartouche installée n'est pas identifiée HP. Comme HP refuse sa garantie si la cartouche n'est pas HP....vous voyez où je veux en venir

 - le casse tête pour le déballage des cartouche HP voir ça http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9jhlMpz2bU Bon, je ne sais pas si Epson fait de même.

 - HP a procédé à une mise à jour du logiciel de mon HP. Et cette mise à jour a eu pour conséquence de changer complètement le module scanner. Une numérisation qui auparavant se faisait en quelques secondes, demande maintenant plusieurs minutes, et encore quand la connexion wifi ne se plante pas (alors que la box est à moins d'un mètre de l'imprimante)!. Ah, et cerise sur la gâteau, le service client HP refuse d'intervenir pour corriger ces bugs, au prétexte que la machine n'est plus sous garantie!

Je pense très sérieusement à passer sur une laser multifonction. Par principe j'écarte de tout choix possible HP. Mes premières analyses, m'orientent vers une EPSON Aculaser 16NF, avec un module recto verso tant qu'à faire. Les critiques sont plutôt bonnes (enfin celle que j'ai lues jusqu'ici

Voilà, si cette expérience HP peut vous éclairer dans votre choix.


----------



## laf (4 Août 2010)

Je réfléchie à la même chose : que pense-tu de l'Epson CX16?

Le hic, c'est que c'est Epson...


----------



## boddy (4 Août 2010)

+ 1 pour oublier Epson
+ 1 pour Canon multi fonctions

Jamais utilisé HP, mais on en a 2 boulot : elles font un bouquant d'enfer :hein:


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Août 2010)

en fait, au départ de mon hésitation, c'était l'alternative proposée par l'applestore au moment de l'achat de l'imac ... 80euros de réduction mais soit sur de l'hp , soit sur de l'epson...
au final, j'ai fait le tour de tout... epson  est difficile à installer ... et par défaut, elle est un peu bruyante et demande pour être silencieuse d'aller dans les préférences de l'imprimante ... et l'epson est décevante pour les tirages photos ( vu sur fnac et que choisir)
l'hp est plutot pas mal mais un peu large pour l'endroit où je veux la mettre ... l'hp n'a pas de pictbridge...moins de connectivité,  et puis même si hp semble bien meilleur en imprimante qu'en ordi...

bah au final, j'attendrai car j'ai une ancienne canoni865 sans scanner mais qui ne m'a jamais déçu ...donc si je devais la remplacer ce serait par une canon.


----------



## pas cnrv (4 Août 2010)

Le choix d'une imprimante en laisse plus d'un dubitatif.

Mon HP Photosmart C6180 n'est pas bruyante, les buses ne se bouchent pas (mais j'utilise exclusivement les cartouches HP, qui coutent les yeux de la tête), la qualité photo est à mon sens très bonne, la présence d'un bac spécial séparé justement pour les tirages photo en 10x15 est appréciable (mais ce n'est pas un usage courant pour moi), le scanner est correct, mais le logiciel du scanner est une ineptie totale en terme d'ergonomie, le service client HP est incompétent (sur cette machine du moins).

L'orientation se confirme de plus vers une multifonction Laser couleur, et sont actuellement en lice, pour analyse plus fine:
 - Epson AcuLaser 16NF + bloc recto-verso qui est une option
 - Brother DCP 9042CDN (le recto verso est d'origine)


----------



## divoli (4 Août 2010)

Les buses qui s'encrassent, cela peut arriver à tous les modèles d'imprimantes à jet d'encre, mais c'est un phénomène beaucoup plus notable sur les Epson.
De plus, il est fortement conseillé de ne pas laisser l'imprimante (quelque soit marque) ne pas faire d'impression durant plusieurs semaines.

Tiens, aujourd'hui, je suis passé dans un grand magasin dont je tairais le nom, et parmi les imprimantes vendues, étalé à coté du rayon il y avait un gros stock de Epson Stylus SX515 et de HP Photosmart (mais pas les modèles wifi). C'était surtout la montagne de cartons verts contenant cette Stylus qui m'a interpellé.


----------



## Guillaume B (10 Août 2010)

Moi j'ai une EPSON STYLUS R1800, depuis janvier 2005,
Je fais des tirages photos sur papier Epson, des "glacés" des "mat" etc.
et je considère ces tirage de fort belle qualité.
Je n'ai eu aucun prob jusqu'à la semaine dernière....
5 ans, mais là elle imprime *que sur papier ordinaire *(plain paper)
comme je suis à *Québec* et le SAV est à *Vancouver*, ouf! c'est la distance Québec /Paris...
alors là je vais passer à l'Epson R1900, (pour 5 ans??? )

Le cartouches Epson coûtent la peau des fesses, mais, les encres sont de
très grandes qualités.

Guillaume B


----------



## pas cnrv (11 Août 2010)

Sans doute mon dernier épisode dans le choix d'une imprimante.

J'étais parti chez un revendeur, pour voir la multifonction laser couleur DCP9042-CDN de chez Brother, sur laquelle mes analyses par lecture de documentations web, me conduisaient à retenir comme choix. La bête est compacte, apparemment bien conçue, et polyvalente. Pas de possibilité d'essai dans le magasin. La machine venait d'être livrée, et le vendeur a pris la peine d'ouvrir le carton pour tout me montrer (rare de nos jours cette implication commerciale).

Et puis, en discutant, et tournant autour de la machine, en échangeant avec le vendeur qui de toute évidence connait le sujet, et sait de quoi il parle, il en arrive à me montrer une autre imprimante, toujours de chez Brother, mais cette fois à jet d'encre. J'objectais immédiatement sur le prix "peau des fesses" des cartouches d'encre. Il m'a clairement rassuré sur ce point: le prix des cartouches Brother est presque 50% plus faible que chez Epson, et pour une qualité à mon humble avis de non expert tout à fait comparable pour ne pas dire identique, puisque j'ai pu voir le résultat sur papier photo brillant notamment.

Bref cette imprimante, c'est également une multifonction: c'est la MFC-6890CDW. Et à mon sens elle a comme atouts:
 - imprime, copie, fax et numérise le A3, tout en restant une machine particulièrement compacte (à peine plus encombrante qu'une format A4)
 - Recto Verso en standard pour le format A4
 - double bac de papier (1 pour le A4 par exemple, l'autre pour le A3)
 - prix des consommables très abordables
 - qualité d'impression jet d'encre
 - utilisable en réseau (ethernet ou wifi)
 - compatibilité Mac assurée (site très fourni sur les guides d'utilisation avec Mac)

Bon, je vais pas vous faire l'article (j'ai pas d'actions chez Brother). En tous cas, je passe commande.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Août 2010)

Test de la bête à voir ici pour les petits curieux (la CDW a juste le fax en plus ; c'est effectivement un bon choix d'après les testeurs, à condition de prendre des cartouches grande capacité, beaucoup plus économiques) :

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/brother-dcp-6690cw-p474_4275_99.html


----------



## iovine (11 Août 2010)

je ne connais pas grand chose sur les imprimantes mais si sa peut t'aider .. j'ai une Hp qui a 11 ans  et j'ai  *JAMAIS* eux de problème avec


j'ai récemment  acheté une hp Photosmart Wifi pour une utilisation purement bureautique et je suis entièrement satisfait:

la qualité d'impression est Bonne
la vitesse d'impression est très correct pour une imprimante pas laser
et le Wifi c'est très pratique pour une personne qui ne supporte pas le bruit, tu la places dans une autres pièce

Pour une utilisation "banal" HP c'est parfait


----------



## pas cnrv (1 Septembre 2010)

Ca y est, je me suis laissé tenté par la Brother MFC6890CDW.

Sur le papier c'est vrai qu'elle est pleine d'atouts: le recto verso A4, l'impression A3, la qualité photo, le multifonction, le faible encombrement, etc....

Dans la réalité le plumage ne rapporte pas vraiment au ramage, et loin s'en faut.

Qualité d'impression que je pourrais noté généreusement de 8/20; c'est terne, pâle, sans contraste, et même dans le mode impression "fine". Qualité de l'encre?  Le service client de Brother répond certes assez vite, mais la qualité des réponses n'apporte aucune solution au problème: essayez ça, ou ceci, ou cela....bref faut jouer au technicien testeur.

Le pire c'est la fonction de numérisation. La Brother n'est pas livrée avec SON logiciel de numérisation (comme c'était le cas avec mon HP Photosmart C6180). Après avoir longuement fouillé dans la documentation, qui bien entendu ne donne pas la bonne info, il s'avère que la numérisation n'est possible qu'avec l'application "Transfert d'images" installée sur nos Mac. Et là, on atteint toutes les limites d'une appli généraliste de la question. Impossible d'assembler en un seul fichier pdf des scans individuels fait manuellement sur la vitre; il faut réassembler le tout avec Aperçu. Cette association en un fichier pdf unique n'est possible avec la Brother qu'à condition de numériser avec le chargeur de documents. Mais dans ce cas, c'est la totalité des documents qui est numérisée, et il n'est pas possible de rogner individuellement chaque page avant enregistrement, puisqu'il n'y a aucune prévisualisation. Bien entendu, il n'y a plus les différentes déclinaisons de pdf (image seule, texte sur image, etc) qui étaient possibles avec l'application HP Scan. Et je ne parle même pas de l'OCR, la Brother déclare forfait, contrairement à ce qu'affirme le service client qui suggère juste pour cela d'installer une application censée fonctionner, en l'occurrence Presto Page Manager, qui nécessite tout de même l'installation de plus de 4500 fichiers, pour accoucher d'une interface usine à gaz, qui en plein les yeux, pour au final n'avoir aucune ergonomie fonctionnelle: poubelle direct.

La documentation, et le forum Brother, font également référence à une application spécifique le "Control Center". Enfin, application faut le dire vite. Elle ne s'installe justement pas dans le dossier Appli...et s'affiche uniquement en haut dans la barre de menu, et pas dans le dock. Question interface....euh comment dire, ils appellent ça une interface chez Brother? Un écran minuscule au milieu de l'iMac, c'est écrit en tout petit, et quand on fait une numérisation avec ce Control Center, la fenêtre de prévisualisation fait deux centimètres sur trois. Ah ben non, la fenêtre de l'appli ne peut pas être agrandie, elle a une taille figée, point barre. Et Brother, considère cette machine comme un outil de production professionnelle!!!

Mais le gag, c'est que me plaignant de ce Control Center au service client de Brother, il m'est répondu, que normalement cette "appli" n'aurait pas due être installée, et que sa présence est susceptible de créer des problèmes. Génial.

Le produit est sans doute une bonne idée, mais il n'est pas du tout abouti; en tout cas par pour Mac. Dernier exemple, le fax par e-mail avec la Brother n'est possible que dans l'environnement Windows. Mais ça on ne le découvre qu'une fois la machine livrée, installée, et que l'on s'énerve à ne pas réussir à la faire fonctionner, pour découvrir dans un mode d'emploi que c'est réservé aux PC.

L'achat étant récent, et mon revendeur tout aussi compréhensif que sympathique, la machine va être remise dans son emballage d'origine, et retour à Brother.

Retour à la case départ donc, pour choisir LA (bonne) imprimante.


----------



## colbosc (1 Mars 2011)

Mon panier A..z.. rempli pour l'achat d'une multifonction avec fax, rectoverso, wifi, je viens faire un tour sur le forum.
Dans ce panier, une Brother 6890 avec une impression A3 qui me séduisait. Je tombe sur le message de "pas cnrv" et par conséquent, retour au panier, "supprimer l'article" et retour à la case départ.
@pas cnrv : finalement qu'as-tu acheté ?

J'hésite entre Espon Office 625 et Hp Pro 8500 qui n'ont pas le A3  mais tant pis.


----------



## jesopog (1 Mars 2011)

Voici mon expérience : 2 multifonctions EPSON en moins de 5 ans :

Stylus Photo RX600 (achetée en nov. 2004) :

imprimante bloquée en fév. 2008 ;
reste en panne malgré plusieurs nettoyages des têtes et changement des cartouches *TOUJOURS* des cartouches de la marque *EPSON*...)
=> déchetterie&#8230;

Stylus Photo RX685 (achetée en mars)
(pour la qualité "photo" attribuée à EPSON) :
Après une interruption d'utilisation pendant quelques semaines (été 2009), malgré plusieurs nettoyages des têtes et même changement de cartouches (non vides) *TOUJOURS des EPSON*, en septembre 2009,
impossible de remédier à la *perte totale** de qualité des impressions* (2 buses bouchées). 

Je fais savoir que, pour ma part, il n'y aura *PLUS JAMAIS** de matériel EPSON* chez moi.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

Salut,

Après les déboires avec des Epsom et des Brother nous sommes tous passés en famille (9 imprimantes) à des HP jet d'encre, laser, avec ou sans Scanner. Avec HP les mises à jours se font régulièrement, ce qu'il faut éviter c'est les éteindre 3-4 fois par jour.

On évite également les Samsung Laser de bas de gamme, il faut changer le berceau d'accueil des tonners après 2 jeux, ce qui veut dire trop chères à l'utilisation.


----------



## jesopog (1 Mars 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Après les déboires avec des Epsom et des Brother nous sommes tous passés en famille (9 imprimantes) à des HP jet d'encre, laser, avec ou sans Scanner.



Après mes propres déconvenues (je reste poli), j'ai alors opté, au début d'octobre 2009, pour l'achat d'une *HP Photosmart 4680* - choix plutôt "basique", s'il en est


----------



## colbosc (1 Mars 2011)

Pour remplacer une HP Office 6215 de 2005 (fax...) qui rend l'âme, j'ai été effrayé par quelques commentaires sur la Brother 6890, pourtant j'ai épuisé une Laser NB brother qui marchait très bien et que j'ai remplacé par une HL 5240 qui est tout aussi super mais à qui on ne demande que de sortir des feuilles NB toutes la journée (pas de scan, de fax, de A3, de recto verso...)

Ensuite, j'ai été édifié par les retours (au propre et au figuré) sur la HP 8500 dont le AirPrint m'intéressait pourtant (voir tout un fil sur commentçamarche : je me demande même si toutes ces personnes existent vraiment ! http://www.commentcamarche.net/guide/1212059-hp-officejet-pro-8500 )

Enfin, ici notamment et sur MacWay, j'ai lu beaucoup de problèmes avec les cartouches Epson que je connaissais du temps d'une C62 gavée aux cartouches compatibles mais qui a du sortir 20 ou 30 000 pages. Sur mon Espon Dx 4450 actuelle, je n'ai pas de problème mais elle reçoit toujours des cartouches Espon.
Malgré cela, le fait que le recto verso ne fonctionne pas sous Mac en impression avec la BX625FWD m'a fait renoncer à son achat.

Mais en lisant tous ces avis depuis ce matin, j'ai vu beaucoup de commentaires positifs sur les Canon que j'ai jamais plus utilisé depuis mon Apple Classic.

J'ai commandé une Pixma Mx 870. On verra bien en espérant que la prise de tête en recherches avant achat évitera les ennuis une fois au boulot devant l'ordinateur. 
Je vous tiendrai au courant.


----------



## cerock (2 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
j'aporte un peu d'eau au moulin !
Très content d'un multifonction Epson (sx600FW) mais ayant besoin de faire des impression A3, je viens de passer sur un HP officejet 7500 e910 wide. Ceci après avoir hesiter avec le brother.

Je précise que j'ai aussi une petite laserjet pour les grande série d'impression.

Multifonction A3 couleur, cette officejet imprime très bien, la qualité standard est très bonne et le prix des cartouche XL est plus que raisonnable (même moins chère que les laser couleur d'entrée de gamme). 
L'encombrement n'est pas nul, mais reste très raisonnable pour une A3.

Le scanner était mieux chez Epson, mais il n'est pas trop mal non plus chez HP. (petite parenthèse, il est théoriquement possible de scanner une feuille A3 en deux passes, mais je n'ai pas testé. 

En plus elle est compatible airprint (je pensais cette option idiote, mais je l'ai déjà utilisé plusieur fois), il est même possible d'envoyer un mail a cette imprimante et elle l'imprime.

Si vous avez des questions n'hésitez pas 

P.S. Par contre je ne crois pas qu'elle soit recto verso (mais je n'ai pas essayé)


----------



## Jean-marie B (2 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu 2 imprimantes Hp jet d'encre et je n'ai jamais eu de soucis.
En décembre, j'ai renouvelé mes machines et j'ai acheté de nouveau une HP (photosmart hp photosmart + B210a) compatibe airprint.

Bonne qualité, rien à dire. logiciel pour scanner, etc...

Bref c'est complet (testé uniquement sur mac) .

Par contre comme j'aime bien la photographie, il y a 3 ou 4 ans j'avais acheté une epson Picturemate qui est excellente pour la qualité des photos.
Mais par manque de temps, je n'ai plus utilisé cette imprimante pendant + ou - deux mois et le résultat a été sans appel : tête d'impression bouchée et rien à faire "imprimante à la poubelle"

jm


----------



## Padawanlady (2 Mars 2011)

J'ai commencé en 95 avec une Canon portable qui m'a lachée en 2001, mon papa m'a offert une HP Photosmart P1000 qui a duré jusqu'à ce que je la revende à une amie qui l'utilise encore... J'ai racheté une HP que j'ai vite revendu car mon scanner m'a laché et j'avais besoin d'une multifonction, j'ai alors pris une Epson et là ce fut l'horreur... 15 minutes à réagir pour lancer une simple copie, 10 mins pour imprimer depuis internet et pis les cartouches se vidaient à une vitesse... alors je suis revenue sur une HP Photosmart Plus qui n'a jamais aussi bien fonctionné avec un ordi depuis que j'ai switché sur Mac... un vrai bonheur et je n'achète que des cartouches XL en pack...


----------



## eNeos (3 Mars 2011)

HP Photosmart c6180 depuis 4 ans pour ma part. J'en suis extrêmement content... depuis que je n'installe plus les drivers HP mais utilisent ceux livrés avec Snow Leo...
Pour faire simple, je n'ai que très rarement vu des drivers aussi mauvais que ceux fournis par HP et rarement vu une "petite imprimante multifonction" offrir une aussi bonne qualité d'impression.

Comme beaucoup, je ne veux plus en entendre parler d'Epson (coût des cartouches et buses d'impression).


----------



## Naoned92 (4 Mars 2011)

J'ai depuis 1 mois une Epson Stylus Photo PX 820FWD : j'en suis très content, super design, rapide, toutes les fonctions nécessaires, wifi Nickel, recto-verso etc...+ qualité photo exceptionnelle. Très correcte en bureautique. Que demander de plus ?


----------



## robin55 (2 Juin 2016)

Bonjour,

dans ma boite on cherche à acquérir une imprimante. Le truc c'est que tout les revendeurs sont sur les même prix et on a pas beaucoup de visibilité. est ce que vous pouvez me communiquer les prix qui vous ont été proposé ?
Ca peut paraitre bizarre je tiens a préciser que je ne suis pas un revendeur juste un "client" qui ne veux pas se faire avoir !
Aussi, que ça soit une epson ou canon au niveau des cartouches c'est mieux d'avoir une cartouche d'encre canon ou espon ? laquelle est la mieux ? 

Merci


----------

